# Lol now stuff is coming out of black holes



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

'UFOs' are coming out of black holes and altering galaxies forever: 'It's all very new science'

I wish these fucking physics professors would make up their minds already

Yawn


----------



## Old Man Grumbles (Aug 20, 2019)

I guess they need something "new" so they feel relevant and needed.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

Old Man Grumbles said:


> I guess they need something "new" so they feel relevant and needed.


But last month there were no black holes, just computer programming  I guess this way they can change the books twice a year


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> 'UFOs' are coming out of black holes and altering galaxies forever: 'It's all very new science'
> 
> I wish these fucking physics professors would make up their minds already
> 
> Yawn


Did you actually read the article?


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 20, 2019)

So the black holes are farting?....and we worry about a 1.2 degree rise in global temperature....


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> But last month there were no black holes, just computer programming



What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 20, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > But last month there were no black holes, just computer programming
> ...


Trust me, don't ask and just ignore this cretin. Do yourself a favor.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > 'UFOs' are coming out of black holes and altering galaxies forever: 'It's all very new science'
> ...


Yea plasma is stuff junior


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 20, 2019)

Old Man Grumbles said:


> I guess they need something "new" so they feel relevant and needed.


Yes, that's what scientists do...they learn new things...here's a cookie....


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


That your best response to plasma coming out of black holes


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


No plasma is coming out of the black hole.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > But last month there were no black holes, just computer programming
> ...


Google the universe is a computer simulation

Few keep up, do try


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Then science is wrong


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


So what did the physics professors change their minds about?


----------



## Old Man Grumbles (Aug 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Old Man Grumbles said:
> 
> 
> > I guess they need something "new" so they feel relevant and needed.
> ...



Keep your cookie, unless it's chocolate chip.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Huh
Einstein said the u was not expanding
Hubble said einstein was wrong
Then the u is fake
Now stuff is coming out of black holes
Yesterday even light was trapped


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Google the universe is a computer simulation



No.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Google the universe is a computer simulation
> ...


I didnt say it


----------



## deannalw (Aug 20, 2019)

I used to know a gal known as the black hole, but that's another story.


----------



## deannalw (Aug 20, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Google the universe is a computer simulation
> ...




Fuckin malcontent


----------



## deannalw (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> 'UFOs' are coming out of black holes and altering galaxies forever: 'It's all very new science'
> 
> I wish these fucking physics professors would make up their minds already
> 
> Yawn




Science is never truly settled. It evolves forever as we do


----------



## miketx (Aug 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Did you go out and look?


----------



## hadit (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



It's not coming out of the black hole. It's coming from the gas in the hole's accretion disk that is accelerated to incredible speeds, then ejected along the hole's polar axes. What actually falls into the hole is lost forever.


----------



## miketx (Aug 20, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


If you mean polar axis I'd have to disagree. it would more likely be ejected along the equatorial axis, if anything.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Science is like that, it gets better and better.

Stuff isn't actually coming out of black holes, stuff is being ejected by black holes before it gets a chance to enter them.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

miketx said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


I believe the material is being ejected along magnetic lines of force at the poles.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

deannalw said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > 'UFOs' are coming out of black holes and altering galaxies forever: 'It's all very new science'
> ...


Science does not evolve, we evolve to understand.  Black holes if real have not changed


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


What lines what poles 

A black hole is not a planet kiddy


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Determined how?  By the same nonsense that said nothing can escape their gravity

You would have to rewrite gravitation for that to make sense kid


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Nothing is ever created or lost, unless you rewrite physics......


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Black holes spin so they have poles and magnetic fields.  It is one of the great ironies of astronomy that, time and again, black holes have been found lurking in the brightest places in the cosmos. This association between black holes and light arises because the incredible gravitational forces exerted by a hole can impart energy to nearby material, causing it to radiate. An example of this process occurs in black hole jets, where black hole rotation and magnetic fields combine to create a stream of plasma particles that emit light over a wide range of wavelengths.


----------



## miketx (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Yo pal, this is all speculation. No one has come anywhere near a black hole and all you can do by looking at them from 60000 light years away is guess.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Determined how?  By the same nonsense that said nothing can escape their gravity
> 
> You would have to rewrite gravitation for that to make sense kid


You're welcome to scoff at the math and physics.  Unlike you, I don't know enough of either to dispute the scientists.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Nothing is known about black holes 
Not what they are, how they form, if real what happens to matter that enters.

Remember now some say the universe is a computer simulation


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

miketx said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Nah he knows everything

Lol


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Determined how?  By the same nonsense that said nothing can escape their gravity
> ...


The math kid says the universe does not exist


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

miketx said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


You're right, they are theoretical entities.  I'm only repeating what scientists have found by observation and mathematics.  They are the experts not me and, I'm guessing, not you.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


What math?  I'm pretty sure you don't understand the math any more than I do.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


No scientist can name what's in my pocket now, and we are in the same time and space on the same planet  but they know all about the beginning of time


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


The math says that 85 percent of the universe is missing and that as such it cant be moving like it is

Try again kid

I was doing this before your mother was in a training bra


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Nothing is known about black holes
> Not what they are, how they form, if real what happens to matter that enters.
> 
> Remember now some say the universe is a computer simulation


Plenty is known about black holes.  Plenty is not known.

Can you name a physicist who says the universe is a computer simulation?


----------



## miketx (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


In other words, people who don't know what's going on halfway across the galaxy have convinced you they do.
\


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> No scientist can name what's in my pocket now, and we are in the same time and space on the same planet  but they know all about the beginning of time


What's in your pocket almost certainly is constrained by size and weight.  No scientist can name what's in your pocket but they and say it's not a battleship.

Likewise, no one know ALL about the beginning of time but observation of now can tell us plenty.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

miketx said:


> In other words, people who don't know what's going on halfway across the galaxy have convinced you they do.
> \


In other words, you have not convinced me that educated people know nothing about their field.


----------



## miketx (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > No scientist can name what's in my pocket now, and we are in the same time and space on the same planet  but they know all about the beginning of time
> ...


Unfortunatly your statement is false. We cannot view black holes as they are now. We can only view them as they were when the light that left them, or the radio waves, millions of years ago. That ain't much of a now is it?


----------



## miketx (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, people who don't know what's going on halfway across the galaxy have convinced you they do.
> ...


The fact that it's all speculation should convince you, but some folks cannot accept reality.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing is known about black holes
> ...


Yes


Are We Living in a Computer Simulation?

Is the Universe a Simulation? Scientists Debate | Space

I do not agree but even discussing the idea means one is a cartoon

Cartoons that lost 85 percent of the universe


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

miketx said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


But no light is supposed to be able to leave them

Yawn


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, people who don't know what's going on halfway across the galaxy have convinced you they do.
> ...


Was einstein educated because he published that the universe was a static not expanding bubble

Yawn


----------



## miketx (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Stop yawning and look and see where I stated: "Or the radio waves".


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > No scientist can name what's in my pocket now, and we are in the same time and space on the same planet  but they know all about the beginning of time
> ...


Portions of the universe past have already past our spot in time and space, this light is lost forever to us.  All we see is a small fraction of light from an undeterminable point somewhere in the past that as said can not be pinpointed.

Another scientific anomaly if the big bang is real is the point of expansion as all matter can be backtracked to there and this area should be at the center of a big void.

Well where is it


----------



## hadit (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...



Light, or electromagnetic radiation, does, however, interact with them and we can see the effects they have on the light that passes close to them.


----------



## hadit (Aug 20, 2019)

miketx said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



I know it sounds weird, but that's the way it works. The magnetic fields get twisted to the extent that radiation is pumped out of the poles. 

 https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.space.com/amp/43151-how-particles-escape-black-holes.html


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I know what you are saying but I will tell you why it means nothing.

Nothing is known about the source or intensity of the observed waves and nothing is known about what it effecting them.  The end result is an observed effect that is just not understood. Logically no facts can be extracted if all the variables are unknown.  This is why dark matter can not be proved or disproved


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

miketx said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Again since the source and intensity of the waves is not known, nor is the object effecting them known, you can extract no fact, just more supposition


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Einstein didn't write his theories on stone tablets.  He was brilliant but not infallible.  E.g., God *does *play dice with the universe.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

miketx said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Time is relative so my now may be different from your now.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

miketx said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Did Sherlock Holmes speculate or did he deduce based on observation and experimentation?  There is a difference.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Only true for light inside the event horizon.  Light at the horizon can escape and, in fact may exist there forever.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


The source (location) and wavelengths *are *known so we do have facts that may or may not fit our theories.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


It can not be known if God plays dice.  Einstein was wrong here too


----------



## miketx (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


He may not play dice but he does love cause and effect. and random numbers.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


The intensity is not known, it can not be known from our vantage point.  Sorry just is


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

miketx said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


He may be playing dice right now, but you can not know, in this regard Einstein was as intelligent as a bacteria


----------



## miketx (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


How many bacteria came up with the math theories that led to atomic power?


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


The time of every human who has ever lived on the earth is a flicker of an instant when compared to the universes time scale so your time and my time are statistically almost perfectly equal, in fact the difference could never be measured


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

miketx said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


The exact same number as humans that know where the universe came from

ZERO


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Only true if you are a zombie who believes everything on TV...……….I don't, including the news broadcast about me that was a lie.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


It is *proven*, God does play dice with the universe.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Then science is wrong


No, the author of the fox article is wrong.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 20, 2019)

miketx said:


> Did you go out and look?


I don't have to.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 20, 2019)

miketx said:


> If you mean polar axis I'd have to disagree.


And you would be wrong.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Actually the time difference can be measured and it is critically important.  Just ask your GPS.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 20, 2019)

miketx said:


> The fact that it's all speculation should convince you, but some folks cannot accept reality.


It's not all speculation.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> the news broadcast about me that was a lie.


Alright you got my attention.  Details?


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


God can not be proven.

Now you are behaving like a certified retard


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


So what is the difference in light falling on you between a 100W bulb 10 feet from you and a 100W bulb 1000 feet from you?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 20, 2019)

deannalw said:


> I used to know a gal known as the black hole, but that's another story.



mmmm sounds intriguing.....let's hear it.....


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Read the link or don't comment on it.  Least you sound like a retard.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > the news broadcast about me that was a lie.
> ...


Not going to talk about it, I am trying to find the newscaster that said my name, can't seem to remember her name but I can see her face clearly.

However it was all lies from the same Clinton FBI that lied every day about Trump


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Logic rules that I do not have to waste my time reading the link, I believe in God, but know that it can not be proven that he plays dice, literally or figuratively Logic serves me well


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


None if the light was emitted trillions of miles away billions of years ago, their intensity would be equal at zero


----------



## hadit (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



That's why only extremely bright objects, like galaxies, supernovas, and active black holes are visible at those distances and why telescopes have to take hours long exposures.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Nonsense stupid because the Earth moves in those hours, so how does the telescope hold the Earth still allowing a clear exposure?

If this is a test I want to start at 3 stars, no less


----------



## hadit (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Seriously, do some research. Even amateurs have motor drives on their scopes.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


You would know being a certified amateur

Yo that armature telescope motor drive would have to move at exactly the same speed and direction as the Earth and the telescope could not move in any other direction at all so it could never be touched.

Here are your images

3 hour telescope exposure image - Bing images


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Logic rules that I do not have to waste my time reading the link


Yes, you always have an excuse at the ready for "not knowing or learning things".


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Logic rules that I do not have to waste my time reading the link
> ...


And you believe everything you see on TV, I do not, never did, never even believed in Santa Clause, I punched the sucker in the mall when I was 2, he told my Dad to go to Herman's and buy me boxing gloves


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Ah, I get it. You're mentally challenged. That does explain a lot.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


And you believe that every internet link is real.

How challenged was Einstein for believing that the universe was not expanding?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Irrelevant, einstein was analyzing the evidence avilable. You know less than nothing about any of these topics, and  literally everything you post is ass  backwards wrong. No comparison.

Take the idiotic, incorrect title of this thread, for example.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


So you are saying that the current evidence available all determines fact.

Nope

Unless you believe that 85 percent of the universe got lost


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> So you are saying that the current evidence available all determines fact.


No. Sorry my man, I cant really help you with your mental problems. Nor is it my job to do so.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > So you are saying that the current evidence available all determines fact.
> ...


You also can't offer any rational info, but do keep being amusing


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Actually, I explained why your thread title was stupid and incorrect. Not that you retained that rational info.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I wish I were as smart as you, then I could work as a dishwasher at the Chinese restaurant


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


I know you do.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


How did your portfolio do today kid


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


As , poor little troll's troll thread fell on it's face. Now he has to troll his own thread....


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


As brilliant as you are one would expect you to own at least a few skyscrapers


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


No, that's just what it seems like to you, because you are a grade A moron.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I also own like 12 guitars...………………...


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 21, 2019)

Frannie said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


In other words, you're happy not knowing what you don't know.  And commenting on it too.  It is ignorance that is serving you well.

Spoiler alert: God has nothing to do with what Einstein said.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 21, 2019)

Frannie said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > So what is the difference in light falling on you between a 100W bulb 10 feet from you and a 100W bulb 1000 feet from you?
> ...


What is giving you problems, the billions of years?  You a YEC?


----------



## Frannie (Aug 21, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Actually I cant read every internet link referred by fools.   See seriously kid, I do not follow your lead, never did or will.  You will get used to it


----------



## Frannie (Aug 21, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Lol I could look up your acronym

If I cared that is


----------



## hadit (Aug 21, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



That's exactly what they do, except they move opposite the rotation on the earth so the telescope can stay pointed for long periods of time at the object of interest. You really don't know much about this, do you?


----------



## hadit (Aug 21, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Keep practicing and trying. Some day they may hire you. Until then, come out from under the bridge and stop trying to be a troll.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 21, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Doesn't matter a photo of light emitted billions of years ago trillions of miles away gives no info, yet they claim to know all sorts of things that are all conjecture.  So tell us how bright was NASA for frying astronauts in pure O2


----------



## Frannie (Aug 21, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Kid I own companies on 6 continents

How bout u


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 21, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Kid I own companies on 6 continents
> 
> How bout u


Wow!  Very impressive, especially considering your level of both arrogance and ignorance.


----------



## hadit (Aug 21, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



I understand how telescopes work.


----------



## hadit (Aug 21, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Obviously it doesn't matter to you that you don't know how things work. And you're off by quite a large factor. Galaxies billions of light years away are far beyond trillions of miles. You simply have no idea how bright a galaxy is.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 21, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Kid I own companies on 6 continents
> ...


Again you understand the beginning of your useless time and I time the market

Seems arrogance is a requirement


----------



## Frannie (Aug 21, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Again I own stocks on 6 continents, you play astronomer 

Let us know what you find


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 21, 2019)

Haha, this poor troll...


----------



## Frannie (Aug 21, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, this poor troll...


You can't refute anything I say, if you could you would.

Yawn


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 21, 2019)

Frannie said:


> You can't refute anything I say, if you could you would.


No, you attention starved little weirdo, i woild never lift a fi ger to attenpt to debunk the lies of freaks like you..."I own 6 companies"..."I am 6'6", 300"...etc etc...nobody would. Freaks like you are a dime a dozen on the internet.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 21, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > You can't refute anything I say, if you could you would.
> ...


Still no information to refute anything I have said

Keep on fartin fatty


----------



## hadit (Aug 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Since you have such limited understanding of the cosmos and even how simple telescopes work, pardon me if I don't care that you've managed to buy stocks in a few companies.  It sounds like you're very excited about that, enjoy it.

And I noticed a shift in your narrative.  You used to "own companies".  Now you "own stocks".  Kind of a bad slip there, wouldn't you think?


----------



## hadit (Aug 22, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, this poor troll...


To be a successful troll, you have to have at least a little knowledge on the subject.  He has none, which just makes him somewhat entertaining, kind of like a court jester madly stumbling around the place providing amusement for the guests.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


The cosmos that Einstein said was not expanding and is now missing 85 percent of its mass and energy accordion to musicians

Do tell me more kid


----------



## hadit (Aug 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


I don't need to, it's all out there if you care about it.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Sure its all out there but no one knows for sure what they are looking at yet these clowns report everything as fact which it is all with no exceptions theory.  If it made sense and could be proved the math would work, it doesn't, the math says 85 percent of reality is missing.  That is wrong, everything is there but no one knows what they are looking at


----------



## hadit (Aug 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


"The math" says most of the universe cannot be observed directly through normal means.  That's a bit different from 85 percent of reality is missing.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


But you believe that the math is right which is a fallacy. The math could be all wrong because it is at least in part based on observations that are poorly if at all understood


----------



## hadit (Aug 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



You don't understand the observations. That is not necessarily the case with smarter people. Given now that you have stridently insisted astronomers and astrophysicists have it all wrong, how far away do you think galaxies really are? What do you think is causing the massive, extremely hot jets we observe coming from them?

Come now, if you're so sure astronomers and astrophysicists are that wrong, surely you have a better answer. I mean, you're smarter than them, right? And while I'm thinking about it, did you find out anything about motor drives for telescopes?


----------



## Frannie (Aug 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Actually kid I am not the man who submitted a report with 85 percent too little material for the math to be functional, that's a complete FAIL

Your problem like so many others is that you believe what you see on TV and you think the internet is factual

The fact is that no one can explain why galaxies are moving as they are so now the galaxies are not real but computer simulations....  yea brilliant

Yawn, in other words, grow up


----------



## james bond (Aug 22, 2019)

Haha.  This is all very entertaining.  It shows who really knows and the couple of people who are clowns.  At least, Frannie is more entertaining than the other old guy, Grumblenuts.  I picture them getting room together and discussing science for the rest of their lives.  This is Fort Fun Indiana's strong point since he _owns_ a telescope.  He shoulda done better but instead he got  .


----------



## Frannie (Aug 22, 2019)

james bond said:


> Haha.  This is all very entertaining.  It shows who really knows and the couple of people who are clowns.  At least, Frannie is more entertaining than the other old guy, Grumblenuts.  I picture them getting room together and discussing science for the rest of their lives.  This is Fort Fun Indiana's strong point since he _owns_ a telescope.  He shoulda done better but instead he got View attachment 275520 .


You wouldnt know science if it hit you in the head


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Translation: you know less than nothing about any of this, but you are going to keep talking anyway.


----------



## hadit (Aug 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



So, no idea then. You're sure they're wrong, but can't say why or what is right.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Look kid they dont agree with each other and everything not verifiable is a fucking theory

Let us know when the truth sinks in


----------



## james bond (Aug 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Haha.  This is all very entertaining.  It shows who really knows and the couple of people who are clowns.  At least, Frannie is more entertaining than the other old guy, Grumblenuts.  I picture them getting room together and discussing science for the rest of their lives.  This is Fort Fun Indiana's strong point since he _owns_ a telescope.  He shoulda done better but instead he got View attachment 275520 .
> ...








Nah, I'm not in this thread.  I'm just an observer.  The way I see it, Fort Fun Indiana got the shoes and you got the pie haha.


----------



## james bond (Aug 22, 2019)

After reading Frannie's posts in the S&T forum...


----------



## Frannie (Aug 22, 2019)

james bond said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


And you believe what you read on the net and see on TV

Ha HA to the millionth power


----------



## hadit (Aug 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Quote the ones who disagree and name them. You still haven't told us what you think the truth really is, only complained about something you don't understand.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



*Einstein's static universe*, also known as the *Einstein universe* or the *Einstein world*, is a relativistic model of the universe proposed by Albert Einstein in 1917. Shortly after completing the general theory of relativity, Einstein applied his new theory of gravity to the universe as a whole. Assuming a universe that was static in time, and possessed of a uniform distribution of matter on the largest scales, Einstein was led to a finite, static universe of spherical spatial curvature.

In order to achieve a consistent solution to the Einstein field equations for the case of a static universe with a non-zero density of matter, Einstein found it necessary to introduce a new term to the field equations, the cosmological constant. In the resulting model, the radius _R_ and density of matter _ρ_ of the universe were related to the cosmological constant _λ_ according to _λ_ = _1/R2_ = _κp/2_ where _κ_ is the Einstein constant.[3]

Following the discovery by Edwin Hubble of a linear relation between the redshifts of the galaxies and their distance in 1929,[4] Einstein abandoned his static model of the universe and proposed expanding models such as the Friedmann-Einstein universe and the Einstein-de Sitter universe. In both cases, he set the cosmological constant to zero, declaring it "no longer necessary and theoretically unsatisfactory"


----------



## hadit (Aug 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



To put it mildly, your quote there does nothing to diminish Einstein's work, it merely reflects his adapting his model to match new observations.  He was still a lot smarter than you will ever be.

You're worried about stuff from 1917? Scientists have been testing Einstein's work for decades. Some gets updated, some gets shown to be wrong, but most of his work holds up. Here's a hint for you, research what astronomy and astrophysics is telling us NOW. They're refining, not totally contradicting, a lot of earlier work and using much better equipment that gives us much more precise measurements.

You still haven't told us what YOU think is true. How far away are the galaxies, what is creating the hot jets we're seeing? Come on, you have to do better than just complain about work that smarter people have done.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Einstein was 100 percent totally WRONG
So was Hawking

Stephen Hawking admits the biggest blunder of his scientific career -
Stephen Hawking admits the biggest blunder of his scientific career - early belief that everything swallowed up by a black hole must be lost forever

The cosmologist Stephen Hawking has described the biggest blunder of his scientific career – his early belief that everything swallowed up by a black hole must be lost forever.

Professor Hawking said that there is one thing that does in fact escape from black holes – radiation. He has previously said that his discovery of what is now known as Hawking radiation was one of his proudest achievements.


In a lecture at a hospital in Los Angeles that has pioneered research into stem-cell treatments for degenerative diseases – including his own condition of motor neuron disease – Professor Hawking described the blunder that had initially blinded him to one of his greatest insights into the Universe.

I can do this all night, why because no one knows anything, you for one only think you know, because the universe is not stranger than you think, it's stranger than you can think.  So when you do think as does any human with our Earth perspective, they become a screwball, like the certified physicist and morons babbling that the universe is not real and they can prove it


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


We get it, troll. Because you don't know things, nobody does. Of course, that makes everything you say utterly retarded. How can anyone know someone is wrong, if we can't know things? Moron...


----------



## hadit (Aug 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Well, duh, every scientist is wrong somewhere in their career.  The smart ones figure out they were, admit it and correct their work.

Now, for the untold nth time, what do YOU think is the truth, since you apparently believe your intellect and knowledge on the subject of astrophysics is  superior to that of Einstein and Hawking?  If you don't answer this time, it will be apparent that you really have no idea.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



The truth unfortunately is that the human race has no idea where they came from or how they were created or for what purpose, the further truth is that the universe outside of our solar system is a complete enigma that may never be understood.  See I have shown you and could go on for days showing you massive scientific blunders of the past, that are not solved in the present as we are living in the past of the future where todays genius is tomorrows fool. Remember that we can not do or understand anything that was not already understood by our creator as we did not form spontaneously in a pond, nor could the simplest life form.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Frannie: nobody can know where humans came from or any fundamental truths abiut the universe

Also Frannie: god exists and created humans

Moron


----------



## Frannie (Aug 22, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Tell us, where did humans come from?

Tell us what is the universe?

Make up anything you choose, I can't disprove it. which does not make it real


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Tell us, where did humans come from?


They were all born to their mothers amd fathers. What a stupid question. Did you think storks bring babies?


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> 'UFOs' are coming out of black holes and altering galaxies forever: 'It's all very new science'
> 
> I wish these fucking physics professors would make up their minds already
> 
> Yawn


I tried to explain this to you in another thread. You didnt listen.

1) NOTHING escapes a black hole.

2) "plasma" made up of electrons and positrons do shoot out from the REGION (but not from the surface) of a black hole.

If you actually want to LEARN something rather than trolling l, here's an excellent article:



> The gravitational pull of a black hole is so strong that nothing, not even light, can escape once it gets too close. However, there is one way to escape a black hole — but only if you're a subatomic particle.
> 
> As black holes gobble up the matter in their surroundings, they also spit out powerful jets of hot plasma containing electrons and positrons, the antimatter equivalent of electrons. Just before those lucky incoming particles reach the event horizon, or the point of no return, they begin to accelerate. Moving at close to the speed of light, these particles ricochet off the event horizon and get hurled outward along the black hole's axis of rotation.


How Do Particles Escape Black Holes? Supercomputers May Have the Answer


----------



## Frannie (Aug 22, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Tell us, where did humans come from?
> ...


A stork bringing mothers and fathers actually makes more sense then life creating itself in a pond


----------



## Frannie (Aug 22, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > 'UFOs' are coming out of black holes and altering galaxies forever: 'It's all very new science'
> ...


Again simpleton Hawking claims you are wrong

You are really dumb, most internet geniuses are. 

Stephen Hawking admits the biggest blunder of his scientific career -

The cosmologist Stephen Hawking has described the biggest blunder of his scientific career – his early belief that everything swallowed up by a black hole must be lost forever.

Professor Hawking said that there is one thing that does in fact escape from black holes – radiation. He has previously said that his discovery of what is now known as Hawking radiation was one of his proudest achievements


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> life creating itself


You just can't think outside of your little childish creation box...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


See, you know less than nothing about Hawking radiation as well. Even with Hawking radiation, nothing escapes from within the event horizon. In fact, Hawking radiation itself relies on that principle. Not that you have any idea what any of that means.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 22, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > life creating itself
> ...


Sure I can, DNA is really just a hard drive containing the molecular code of life, but the code that we see is actually the hard drive and the code is yet to be visualized.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 22, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



You have no idea that there are no settled facts in the entire field of theoretical physics

NOT ONE THATS WHY IT IS THEORY


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Wrong, as you are every time you say it.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 22, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Wrong every time you fail to respond intelligently


----------



## hadit (Aug 23, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



We are endowed by our creator with intelligence, and we can use that intelligence to observe and understand our environment. Thus, to say the observable universe cannot ever be understood at all is fallacious. The blunders of the past merely show us what not to assume today, and we are constantly learning more. 

So basically your argument boils down to this: you are ignorant (no problem on its face because it can be cured, but a problem if you stay that way) and you intend to remain ignorant, and in your ignorance you lash out at those smarter than you who attempt to gain understanding of our universe, claiming they are ignorant fools. 

Tell me, did you ever figure out how motor drives for telescopes work?  Until you do that, you're not even trying.


----------



## hadit (Aug 23, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



We're not talking about that, we're talking about the astrophysics of black holes.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2019)

A belated welcome aboard, Frannie. I like how you express yourself even though we likely fundamentally disagree on much. Your sig stuff though..  sarcasm, I hope?

Oh, and intriguing topic!


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Why is it that physicist are saying that the observable universe is not real but a computer simulation?

Answer, because gravitational math forbids it from doing what is observed, or the observation is wrong.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


There is no such thing as black hole astrophysics.  Black hole discussions fall under the theoretical physics umbrella.  Do you think because a full cripple wrote something in a book  that this creates fact?  

Lol


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 23, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


I BELIEVE  the best way to describe our universe is God's  computer simulation. It is why He is not subject to the laws that govern the universe He created.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2019)

NASA Addresses Fears Over Sun Becoming A Supermassive Black Hole


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 23, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> NASA Addresses Fears Over Sun Becoming A Supermassive Black Hole


The sun isnt massive enough. A star must be at least 1.4 times the mass of the sun.

It will be a billion years before the sun collapses into a neutron star.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


No one knows what the universe is so it is not clear if it was created


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> I BELIEVE  the best way to describe our universe is God's  computer simulation. It is why He is not subject to the laws that govern the universe He created.


May seem easy to imagine that as realistic and probable now. but I grew up helping my mom program computers (the electromagnetic relay & vacuum tube driven originals plus parsing the basic logic) long before there were PCs let alone an internet. It simply doesn't compute no matter how much Elon Musk thinks otherwise. There's a much simpler, more logical explanation from my perspective. All is electricity, not fantasy.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I BELIEVE  the best way to describe our universe is God's  computer simulation. It is why He is not subject to the laws that govern the universe He created.
> ...


Your mom programmed vacuumed tube computers, and you helped her

What programs


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 23, 2019)

Frannie said:


> There is no such thing as black hole astrophysics.


Damn you are a moron.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > There is no such thing as black hole astrophysics.
> ...


Its theoretical kid, in your mind anything Hawking wrote was fact.  You are a fool


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > NASA Addresses Fears Over Sun Becoming A Supermassive Black Hole
> ...


Yeah, that was intended to be in response to this this:


Frannie said:


> There is no such thing as black hole astrophysics. Black hole discussions fall under the theoretical physics umbrella.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 23, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


No, that's just another thing you made up to justify acting like a moron.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Your mom programmed vacuumed tube computers, and you helped her
> 
> What programs


More or less. I like to think so anyway. The whole family was involved. But I was the youngest so kind of late and a bit short generally. Now I'm just too old and gassy, lol.
Yeah, sorry, but no more interest in advertising my identity here than you or anyone else. What's with the sig anyway?


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Your mom programmed vacuumed tube computers, and you helped her
> ...


What decade?

I wasn't aware that vacume tube computers were programmed as they are today.  What programming language did she use, and how would her children help with this task


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2019)

Late 50's on. My mom wasn't any of the six listed here, but worked directly with Mauchly and many other big shots at the time. We had many interesting dinner guests, to put it mildly..

The programming was made up on the fly out of necessity. Call it machine and assembly for lack of anything better. I recall Basic evolving very early along with Fortran, but we never dealt with either. I started in school with paper tape and punch cards.



> Input was possible from an IBM card reader and an IBM card punch was used for output. These cards could be used to produce printed output offline using an IBM accounting machine, such as the IBM 405. While ENIAC had no system to store memory in its inception, these punch cards could be used for external memory storage.[21] In 1953, a 100-word magnetic-core memory built by the Burroughs Corporation was added to ENIAC.[22]
> 
> ENIAC used ten-position ring counters to store digits; each digit required 36 vacuum tubes, 10 of which were the dual triodes making up the flip-flops of the ring counter. Arithmetic was performed by "counting" pulses with the ring counters and generating carry pulses if the counter "wrapped around", the idea being to electronically emulate the operation of the digit wheels of a mechanical adding machine.
> 
> ENIAC had 20 ten-digit signed accumulators, which used ten's complement representation and could perform 5,000 simple addition or subtraction operations between any of them and a source (e.g., another accumulator or a constant transmitter) per second. It was possible to connect several accumulators to run simultaneously, so the peak speed of operation was potentially much higher, due to parallel operation.



Now just try to imagine some god trying to "create" some virtual reality for some of Her "creations" somewhere or other using THAT level of computer technology..


----------



## james bond (Aug 23, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> I BELIEVE  the best way to describe our universe is God's  computer simulation. It is why He is not subject to the laws that govern the universe He created.



Our world is physical and not virtual.  Otherwise, it would've taken God no time like how the big bang sets up the universe in 20 mins.  The atheists/evos believe in a make believe world.


----------



## james bond (Aug 23, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> The programming was made up on the fly out of necessity. Call it machine and assembly for lack of anything better.



The first computer wasn't programmable.  Then came plug boards and switches.  What did they use it for?  Did they have an application?

Nvm.  Just finished reading your link.  It was DOD calculations.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2019)

It's there in the links already supplied, james..


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 23, 2019)

james bond said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I BELIEVE  the best way to describe our universe is God's  computer simulation. It is why He is not subject to the laws that govern the universe He created.
> ...


I didnt say we are "virtual." I said it may be the best way for us to understand the concept of a god who exists outside of His universe.

Also, it says nothing about the time He created the universe, except a passage where it was likened to a curtain being drawn back and the universe came into being. The "Big Bang" may be pretty accurate.


----------



## james bond (Aug 23, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Nah, don't use this computer simulation argument.  It misleads people and I think it's just playing into the evos hands.


----------



## james bond (Aug 23, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> It's there in the links already supplied, james..



Nice your mom and family was involved.  It helped us in WW II.  You should be proud.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2019)

Either nothing has evolved or god set it all up to fool us into thinking stuff has evolved. Either way goddidit, goddamnit!


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2019)

james bond said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > It's there in the links already supplied, james..
> ...


Also, my dad was a CO so spent the time in the Forest Service. Even prouder!


----------



## hadit (Aug 23, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



They say that because quantum physics maintains that the universe is digital in nature. This is based on observable phenomena, things like quantum states and the Planck constant. We are constantly checking and rechecking all physical laws and theories as new, more precise equipment becomes available. You should know that.


----------



## hadit (Aug 23, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



We finally have the first image of a black hole and it matches the predictions that came from that theoretical physics. Yes, black holes are moving from mathematical constructs to observed phenomena. And Hawking  was always smarter than you. The mere fact that you choose to mock him from a position of ignorance tells me that.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Nope now they are saying there is no dark matter because the speed is coming from outside the universe

Whaaaaaaaaa a new day a new bs

Universe mystery: Strange ‘structure’ could lie beyond known universe - NASA shock claim


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Whaa!aaaa. 

Theory of the day

Universe mystery: Strange ‘structure’ could lie beyond known universe - NASA shock claim


----------



## hadit (Aug 23, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



It's a new theory. If observations support it, it will gain credibility. Have you figured out how motor drives for telescopes work yet?


----------



## hadit (Aug 23, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



That's the way science works, scientists get an idea, test it against observable phenomena, publish it and get other scientists to test it out. Of course some will be rejected and proven false. That's how it works. You should know that. Figured out how telescopes work yet?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2019)

> To infinity and beyond.


_Lol_


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Actually the idea that something unknown is attracting the universe is just a play on DARK MATTER IS DOING IT.  The problem with dark matter is that there is no way to hide 85 percent of the universe, SO this gave way to the universe is a computer simulation and now THE NEXT THEORY is that something outside the universe has some magical attraction able to pull an entire universe toward it.  What you do not understand is that none of this is real, can you comprehend that it all cant be real as these theories contradict each other? Or do you just believe everything you see and read? Because Putin will give you lots of logical believable reading material...………………….

Schmuck, dark matter was just tossed away and just the other day you and others were demanding that I was stupid for not accepting everything at face value.

LOL You wanna buy a bridge

Have fun doing the long range exposure when the object being focused is on the other side of the Earth

Long range exposure


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


There is no observable phenomena outside this universe.

How old are you really, I know your mental age is perhaps 15


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2019)

Frannie said:


> *If you see something, say something, keep America safe.*
> Submit a Tip | Federal Bureau of Investigation
> Contact NSA
> Contact Us — Central Intelligence Agency
> ...


Is promoting Islamophobia really your intent here or not?


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > *If you see something, say something, keep America safe.*
> ...


Fuck You


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



I'll take that as a "Yes"
How old are you really? We're not a nation of fear driven, tattletaling haters. "A Nation of Immigrants" was written as "part of the Anti-Defamation League's series entitled the One Nation Library." When even the Jewish people find your attitude seriously warped here perhaps it's high time you checked yourself before totally wrecking yourself.


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 23, 2019)

Any watermelon seeds ?


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


Fuck You Bernie
ISIS releases another video of beheading
How did his phobia turn out, you malignant shit


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2019)

By the way, the software (ironically) reinterpreted your links when I simply cut and pasted them above. Because we're all being spied upon constantly by big govt and corporations. They don't really need any of our help.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> By the way, the software (ironically) reinterpreted your links when I simply cut and pasted them above. Because we're all being spied upon constantly by big govt and corporations. They don't really need any of our help.


You mean like if you use the words Plutonium, Sheik or Jihad that NSA software will pick up the communication automatically and an agent will read it to determine the threat level.

You mean like that fuckwad?

Oh these words work too, theoretically anyway

Waihopai, INFOSEC, Information Security, Information Warfare, IW, IS, Priavacy, Information Terrorism, Terrorism Defensive Information, Defense Information Warfare, Offensive Information, Offensive Information Warfare, National Information Infrastructure, InfoSec, Reno, Compsec, Computer Terrorism, Firewalls, Secure Internet Connections, ISS, Passwords, DefCon V, Hackers, Encryption, Espionage, USDOJ, NSA, CIA, S/Key, SSL, FBI, Secert Service, USSS, Defcon, Military, White House, Undercover, NCCS, Mayfly, PGP, PEM, RSA, Perl-RSA, MSNBC, bet, AOL, AOL TOS, CIS, CBOT, AIMSX, STARLAN, 3B2, BITNET, COSMOS, DATTA, E911, FCIC, HTCIA, IACIS, UT/RUS, JANET, JICC, ReMOB, LEETAC, UTU, VNET, BRLO, BZ, CANSLO, CBNRC, CIDA, JAVA, Active X, Compsec 97, LLC, DERA, Mavricks, Meta-hackers, ^?, Steve Case, Tools, Telex, Military Intelligence, Scully, Flame, Infowar, Bubba, Freeh, Archives, Sundevil, jack, Investigation, ISACA, NCSA, spook words, Verisign, Secure, ASIO, Lebed, ICE, NRO, Lexis-Nexis, NSCT, SCIF, FLiR, Lacrosse, Flashbangs, HRT, DIA, USCOI, CID, BOP, FINCEN, FLETC, NIJ, ACC, AFSPC, BMDO, NAVWAN, NRL, RL, NAVWCWPNS, NSWC, USAFA, AHPCRC, ARPA, LABLINK, USACIL, USCG, NRC, ~, CDC, DOE, FMS, HPCC, NTIS, SEL, USCODE, CISE, SIRC, CIM, ISN, DJC, SGC, UNCPCJ, CFC, DREO, CDA, DRA, SHAPE, SACLANT, BECCA, DCJFTF, HALO, HAHO, FKS, 868, GCHQ, DITSA, SORT, AMEMB, NSG, HIC, EDI, SAS, SBS, UDT, GOE, DOE, GEO, Masuda, Forte, AT, GIGN, Exon Shell, CQB, CONUS, CTU, RCMP, GRU, SASR, GSG-9, 22nd SAS, GEOS, EADA, BBE, STEP, Echelon, Dictionary, MD2, MD4, MDA, MYK, 747,777, 767, MI5, 737, MI6, 757, Kh-11, Shayet-13, SADMS, Spetznaz, Recce, 707, CIO, NOCS, Halcon, Duress, RAID, Psyops, grom, D-11, SERT, VIP, ARC, S.E.T. Team, MP5k, DREC, DEVGRP, DF, DSD, FDM, GRU, LRTS, SIGDEV, NACSI, PSAC, PTT, RFI, SIGDASYS, TDM. SUKLO, SUSLO, TELINT, TEXTA. ELF, LF, MF, VHF, UHF, SHF, SASP, WANK, Colonel, domestic disruption, smuggle, 15kg, nitrate, Pretoria, M-14, enigma, Bletchley Park, Clandestine, nkvd, argus, afsatcom, CQB, NVD, Counter Terrorism Security, Rapid Reaction, Corporate Security, Police, sniper, PPS, ASIS, ASLET, TSCM, Security Consulting, High Security, Security Evaluation, Electronic Surveillance, MI-17, Counterterrorism, spies, eavesdropping, debugging, interception, COCOT, rhost, rhosts, SETA, Amherst, Broadside, Capricorn, Gamma, Gorizont, Guppy, Ionosphere, Mole, Keyhole, Kilderkin, Artichoke, Badger, Cornflower, Daisy, Egret, Iris, Hollyhock, Jasmine, Juile, Vinnell, B.D.M.,Sphinx, Stephanie, Reflection, Spoke, Talent, Trump, FX, FXR, IMF, POCSAG, Covert Video, Intiso, r00t, lock picking, Beyond Hope, csystems, passwd, 2600 Magazine, Competitor, EO, Chan, Alouette,executive, Event Security, Mace, Cap-Stun, stakeout, ninja, ASIS, ISA, EOD, Oscor, Merlin, NTT, SL-1, Rolm, TIE, Tie-fighter, PBX, SLI, NTT, MSCJ, MIT, 69, RIT, Time, MSEE, Cable & Wireless, CSE, Embassy, ETA, Porno, Fax, finks, Fax encryption, white noise, pink noise, CRA, M.P.R.I., top secret, Mossberg, 50BMG, Macintosh Security, Macintosh Internet Security, Macintosh Firewalls, Unix Security, VIP Protection, SIG, sweep, Medco, TRD, TDR, sweeping, TELINT, Audiotel, Harvard, 1080H, SWS, Asset, Satellite imagery, force, Cypherpunks, Coderpunks, TRW, remailers, replay, redheads, RX-7, explicit, FLAME, Pornstars, AVN, Playboy, Anonymous, Sex, chaining, codes, Nuclear, 20, subversives, SLIP, toad, fish, data havens, unix, c, a, b, d, the, Elvis, quiche, DES, 1*, NATIA, NATOA, sneakers, counterintelligence, industrial espionage, PI, TSCI, industrial intelligence, H.N.P., Juiliett Class Submarine, Locks, loch, Ingram Mac-10, sigvoice, ssa, E.O.D., SEMTEX, penrep, racal, OTP, OSS, Blowpipe, CCS, GSA, Kilo Class, squib, primacord, RSP, Becker, Nerd, fangs, Austin, Comirex, GPMG, Speakeasy, humint, GEODSS, SORO, M5, ANC, zone, SBI, DSS, S.A.I.C., Minox, Keyhole, SAR, Rand Corporation, Wackenhutt, EO, Wackendude, mol, Hillal, GGL, CTU, botux, Virii, CCC, Blacklisted 411, Internet Underground, XS4ALL, Retinal Fetish, Fetish, Yobie, CTP, CATO, Phon-e, Chicago Posse, l0ck, spook keywords, PLA, TDYC, W3, CUD, CdC, Weekly World News, Zen, World Domination, Dead, GRU, M72750, Salsa, 7, Blowfish, Gorelick, Glock, Ft. Meade, press-release, Indigo, wire transfer, e-cash, Bubba the Love Sponge, Digicash, zip, SWAT, Ortega, PPP, crypto-anarchy, AT&T, SGI, SUN, MCI, Blacknet, Middleman, KLM, Blackbird, plutonium, Texas, jihad, SDI, Uzi, Fort Meade, supercomputer, bullion, 3, Blackmednet, Propaganda, ABC, Satellite phones, Planet-1, cryptanalysis, nuclear, FBI, Panama, fissionable, Sears Tower, NORAD, Delta Force, SEAL, virtual, Dolch, secure shell, screws, Black-Ops, Area51, SABC, basement, data-haven, black-bag, TEMPSET, Goodwin, rebels, ID, MD5, IDEA, garbage, market, beef, Stego, unclassified, utopia, orthodox, Alica, SHA, Global, gorilla, Bob, Pseudonyms, MITM, Gray Data, VLSI, mega, Leitrim, Yakima, Sugar Grove, Cowboy, Gist, 8182, Gatt, Platform, 1911, Geraldton, UKUSA, veggie, 3848, Morwenstow, Consul, Oratory, Pine Gap, Menwith, Mantis, DSD, BVD, 1984, Flintlock, cybercash, government, hate, speedbump, illuminati, president, freedom, cocaine, $, Roswell, ESN, COS, E.T., credit card, b9, fraud, assasinate, virus, anarchy, rogue, mailbomb, 888, Chelsea, 1997, Whitewater, MOD, York, plutonium, William Gates, clone, BATF, SGDN, Nike, Atlas, Delta, TWA, Kiwi, PGP 2.6.2., PGP 5.0i, PGP 5.1, siliconpimp, Lynch, 414, Face, Pixar, IRIDF, eternity server, Skytel, Yukon, Templeton, LUK, Cohiba, Soros, Standford, niche, 51, H&K, USP, ^, sardine, bank, EUB, USP, PCS, NRO, Red Cell, Glock 26, snuffle, Patel, package, ISI, INR, INS, IRS, GRU, RUOP, GSS, NSP, SRI, Ronco, Armani, BOSS, Chobetsu, FBIS, BND, SISDE, FSB, BfV, IB, froglegs, JITEM, SADF, advise, TUSA, HoHoCon, SISMI, FIS, MSW, Spyderco, UOP, SSCI, NIMA, MOIS, SVR, SIN, advisors, SAP, OAU, PFS, Aladdin, chameleon man, Hutsul, CESID, Bess, rail gun, Peering, 17, 312, NB, CBM, CTP, Sardine, SBIRS, SGDN, ADIU, DEADBEEF, IDP, IDF, Halibut, SONANGOL, Flu, &, Loin, PGP 5.53, EG&G, AIEWS, AMW, WORM, MP5K-SD, 1071, WINGS, cdi, DynCorp, UXO, Ti, THAAD, package, chosen, PRIME, SURVIAC


CIAO farty


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2019)

So, contrary to my initial impression, here's hoping you continue getting yourself banned and quickly!


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> So, contrary to my initial impression, here's hoping you continue getting yourself banned and quickly!


Grumble on pop...………………………

Your defeat is accepted


----------



## hadit (Aug 23, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Really? Feeble insults like that, especially when you can't figure out how telescopee work?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 23, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> So, contrary to my initial impression, here's hoping you continue getting yourself banned and quickly!


Are you kidding? This is USMB. They will probably make him a mod....


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Actually according to Karl Heisenberg

*Uncertainty principle*, also called *Heisenberg uncertainty principle* or *indeterminacy principle*, statement, articulated (1927) by the German physicist Werner Heisenberg, that the position and the velocity of an object cannot both be measured exactly, at the same time, even in theory. The very concepts of exact position and exact velocity together, in fact, have no meaning in nature. Ordinary experience provides no clue of this principle. It is easy to measure both the position and the velocity of, say, an automobile, because the uncertainties implied by this principle for ordinary objects are too small to be observed.

But you keep pretending that a blurry photo of something that happened billions of years ago that may no longer even exist explains something.

It does if you are religious and want to believe, we are different because my standards are higher than yours, no exceptions.

So why is it that real physics is abandoned when looking thru telescopes?

Play on, if you can figure it out that is


----------



## Corky (Aug 23, 2019)

JOKE:

A very old couple visit their daughter.

After the visit, they drive home - which is across town.

The old man drives erratically -- as old people do -- and a police car notices. He follows them.

The old couple's car goes through a Yellow light while making a Left Turn. 

The passenger door pops open, and the old lady falls out!

The cops speeds forth and pulls over the old man's car.

"Sir, do you know your wife just fell out of the car?" the cops asks.

"Oh, thank God," the old man responds. "I thought I'd suddenly gone deaf."


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

Corky said:


> JOKE:
> 
> A very old couple visit their daughter.
> 
> ...


Hi guys, what you got no volume control?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2019)

Like Klingons, black holes are dirty things often found in the vicinity of Uranus that need to be wiped out. If old folks suddenly go deaf or fall out so be it.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Like Klingons, black holes are dirty things often found in the vicinity of Uranus that need to be wiped out. If old folks suddenly go deaf or fall out so be it.


Articulate


----------



## james bond (Aug 23, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Either nothing has evolved or god set it all up to fool us into thinking stuff has evolved. Either way goddidit, goddamnit!



Huh?  You're still weird.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

james bond said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Either nothing has evolved or god set it all up to fool us into thinking stuff has evolved. Either way goddidit, goddamnit!
> ...


The weirdo who believes in Nessie calls someone weird

That's weird


----------



## hadit (Aug 24, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



You want to complain about telescope images when you don't know how a motor drive can enable one to stay focused on an object for a long period of time?

You do realize that the longer you try to ignore it, the more foolish you seem.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 24, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Focusing on something that you do not know what it is only yields an idiot focusing, but have no fear people will still buy the cripples golden books

Watch the market kid

Oh I forgot all your money is wrapped up in dull saws


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 24, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Haha, poor little troll has to change the subject in his own, failed thread....


----------



## Frannie (Aug 24, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Another trollish information lacking post


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 24, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Another trollish information lacking post


Well, you did make that the new thread topic, as your hilarious crybabying on this page shows...


----------



## Frannie (Aug 24, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Another trollish information lacking post
> ...


LOL I suckered you into being in charge of that.

You are easy


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 24, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Yes, you sucker people into ridiculing you in every thread. You are quite skilled at that.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 24, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Prove it………………………..

Silly


----------



## hadit (Aug 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



You're getting less coherent by the post. Been drinking?

You claimed that telescopes couldn't focus on distant, faint objects because the earth rotated. Obviously, you did not know that even amateur astronomers have had motor drives for their scopes for a long time. I challenged you to learn about them, so once again, have you figured out how telescopes work yet?


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Having a motor drive is one thing, tuning it to exactly the rotation and speed of the earth is another.  However this means nothing because if you do manage to get a clear image (which you won't) you still will have an image that explains nothing.

Seriously you clowns need to look up the definition of theoretical physics.

Besides I am far more interested in quantum entanglement for wireless atomically stored data computing anyway.  It's real, is being developed as farting astrophysicist make up a new bs theory of the day


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Besides I am far more interested in quantum entanglement for wireless atomically stored data computing anyway.


----------



## hadit (Aug 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Then went are starting threads ranting about astrophysics?


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



When if ever you figure out what the word theoretical means you will know how stupid you are.

I won't hold my breath waiting


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Besides I am far more interested in quantum entanglement for wireless atomically stored data computing anyway.


More great information


----------



## hadit (Aug 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Let's see if we have this right. You simultaneously claim to understand the word "theoretical" AND claim that science holds every new theory as absolute fact. That's kind of odd.


----------



## hadit (Aug 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Have you never heard of a spectrograph? Look it up.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Do you believe that there are any facts about the origin of the universe?


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



No need to look it up, as there is a fool born every second.

Fools believe that they know what everything in the universe is made of by it's color.  A good test for this would be to travel to another galaxy and see what the spectrograph of Earth shows.  So you let me know when those results are confirmed, until then you are playing


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 25, 2019)

Not only would your wireless computer require supercooling...


> While it's one of the weirdest and coolest phenomena in physics, there is no way to use quantum entanglement to send messages faster than the speed of light.


Quantum computing being mostly "theoretical" or no at this point, it's definitely been 99.9999% hype for decades. Best find something less tenuous to glom onto. Never needed to bend over once since hanging me hat and coat upon only what would make sense to a Nikola Tesla. Modern physicists remain hopelessly lost, continuing to take Einstein's hopeless confusion of most everything as their basic gospel. Understand electricity first, our dielectric / magnetic coupled reality. Then dance ever so lightly..


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Not only would your wireless computer require supercooling...
> 
> 
> > While it's one of the weirdest and coolest phenomena in physics, there is no way to use quantum entanglement to send messages faster than the speed of light.
> ...


Data has already been sent by entanglement so while it is not fully understood it is most certainly not theoretical


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Data has already been sent by entanglement so while it is not fully understood it is most certainly not theoretical


Didn't say otherwise. I was responding only to the assertion "quantum entanglement for wireless atomically stored data computing" which does not currently exist and likely won't in any practical sense (other than for billionaires) in our lifetimes.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Data has already been sent by entanglement so while it is not fully understood it is most certainly not theoretical
> ...


You sound like Carl Sagan who said that science will slow down as most everything is discovered as researchers worked 24 hours a day to miniaturize transistor gates for microchips as they were called.

At the moment China has the lead in quantum computing which is not to be confused with quantum entanglement


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> You sound like Carl Sagan


Yeah, yeah, whatever.. Like Einstein, Sagan was right and wrong about many things. Both are dead now..


> Specifically, Bell demonstrated an upper limit, seen in Bell's inequality, regarding the strength of correlations that can be produced in any theory obeying local realism, and showed that quantum theory predicts violations of this limit for certain entangled systems.[27] His inequality is experimentally testable, and there have been numerous relevant experiments, starting with the pioneering work of Stuart Freedman and John Clauser in 1972[28] and Alain Aspect's experiments in 1982,[29] all of which have shown agreement with quantum mechanics rather than the principle of local realism.
> _{...yada, yada...}_
> Bell's work raised the possibility of using these super-strong correlations as a resource for communication.


That's exactly how old and boring that crap is. You're being the Granny here, Frannie. Wake up and smell the bullshit. Einstein, QM, modern physics have all opposed and blocked Tesla's very real longitudinal, instantaneous, wireless communication technology from day one. It's never gone anywhere because, unlike nuke power, it really would be "Too cheap to meter."


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> At the moment China has the lead in quantum computing which is not to be confused with quantum entanglement


If the people were in charge here instead of just billionaires, we too would be doing what seems best for the people.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like Carl Sagan
> ...


Dude you are confusing quantum mechanics with quantum computing that certainly did not exist in 1982...…………..

This is the state of cpu's in 82

Micro Processor: 1982: 286 Microprocessor


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment China has the lead in quantum computing which is not to be confused with quantum entanglement
> ...


Yea like in Venezuela...……………..Great plan farty


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 25, 2019)

Sorry. I've mistaken you again for a reasonable person. Do carry on..

..as though having only billionaires decide everything for us was somehow a good thing ...


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Sorry. I've mistaken you again for a reasonable person. Do carry on..
> 
> ..as though having only billionaires decide everything for us was somehow a good thing ...


Billionaires are all too busy counting their or making more money...………….


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 25, 2019)

Yep, dream on..


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Yep, dream on..


Will do, like every other winner...…………………….


----------



## hadit (Aug 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



I believe there are observable phenomena that reveal a lot about the origin. Now, do YOU understand what "theoretical" means?


----------



## hadit (Aug 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Of course you don't want to look it up. You looked up motor drives, realized I was right, and don't want to be shown up again. We don't just get an image, we get spectrographic analysis that tells us what elements are present. IOW, you're still arguing from ignorance and don't want to be educated.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Do you also believe that what you believe is factual because you believe it?

Would a spectrograph of the Earth from 50 billion light years away reveal that 70 percent of the planet is covered in water, or the gasses in the atmosphere, or the minerals dissolved in the 70 percent of water, or the iron core...………….

Once we get out 50 billion lightyears and look back the answer is known, not before...…………..

Bye the way there are no spectrograph images of planets outside our solar system

Keys please


----------



## hadit (Aug 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Number one, we don't have any images from 50 billion light years away, so that's a non-starter. Two, you are wrong, we have spectrograph analyses of planets outside our solar system. Might want to leave those keys alone for a while, you're not ready to leave yet. Sheesh, a 5 second Google search proved you wrong.

And those analyses of those distant planets tell us what gasses are in their atmospheres.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Planets do not emit light, only Suns do that

Keys please

Your real name is Gilligan right?


----------



## hadit (Aug 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Please don't be any more ignorant than you have to. The light from their star hits the planet and reflects to us for analysis. Dude, seriously, look something up for a change.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Nope planets are inferred from the wobble they create on the star, sorry Gilligan you are not the professor.


Keys already


----------



## hadit (Aug 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



You're not paying attention. 

Direct from distant planet: Spectral clues to puzzling paradox: Spectrographic analysis yields empirical benchmark for newborn 'hot Jupiter'

We also have photos of exoplanets. You REALLY need to update your information.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


CI Tau b is a paradoxical planet, but new research about its mass, brightness and the carbon monoxide in its atmosphere is starting to answer questions about how a planet so large could have formed around a star that's only 2 million years old.

Again kid, you believe everything you read on the internet. I don't.

This is fun, bye the way Carbon Monoxide is a colorless gas that would not be picked up on a spectrometer.

Which means the entire page is fake...………………..

This is a test to distinguish real info from bogus info right?  Or you are so dumb that you believe the nonsense.

Football please


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Planets do not emit light, only Suns do that


See, we have reached thw point where the retard is saying stupid shit on purpose.

Hey retard...no need to "try"


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Planets do not emit light, only Suns do that
> ...


Does your spectrometer pick up colorless gasses too?

Yawn


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Does your spectrometer pick up colorless gasses too?


What an embarrassingly stupid question. The best way to embarrass you is just to let you talk...


----------



## hadit (Aug 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Find out what spectroscopy is and how it works before opining again.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Accept that the page you provided is disinformation, as Carbon Monoxide is a colorless, odorless and tasteless gas that would not be picked up by a spectrometer can be quite dangerous in confined areas.  Fifth graders are taught this, you must have skipped school that day.

Bye the way, this never happened, not this way anyhow





The fence melts and the bones are not really able to withstand the blast, though the body can create a shadow image which is fairly cool though not all see it that way

Fake Websites


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Accept that the page you provided is disinformation, as Carbon Monoxide is a colorless, odorless and tasteless gas that would not be picked up by a spectrometer


You are a goddamn moron.

Seriously, you should immediately stop posting in the science section forever.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 25, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Accept that the page you provided is disinformation, as Carbon Monoxide is a colorless, odorless and tasteless gas that would not be picked up by a spectrometer
> ...


Spectrometers do not identify colorless gasses.

But but but it said so on the internet

Kid this is way over your head, you are like an infant...……………..


----------



## karpenter (Aug 25, 2019)

alang1216 said:
			
		

> I don't know enough of either to dispute the scientists.


Their Reputations/Careers Rely On That


----------



## hadit (Aug 26, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Did you not notice that this planet is a hot Jupiter? Can you guess what that means? I'll tell you since I'm not confident you can. That means it radiates in the infrared. It glows, so we can see what elements are present.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 26, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Carbon monoxide is a colorless, odorless and tasteless gas, it is also 450 billion lightyears away.  We are connected to the same planet and if the space between us is proportionated to 450 billion lightyears we are touching and you still can't see me or tell me what is in my pocket with any authority.  However you know everything about this planet 450 billion light years away.  Comical actually

How do they know the star is 2 million years old, they count growth rings.

Hot Jupiter, grow up kid, those words mean nothing, just like a Jupiter planet means nothing, we already have one that is useless.  They found another useless nothingness


----------



## hadit (Aug 26, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


You're playing while adults are talking.  I'm not going to bother trying to educate you because you will not learn. Find out how far away that planet and its star really are, THEN talk about them. Find out what a hot Jupiter really is, THEN talk about it.  Right now you're hopeless.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 26, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Science requires verification, there is no way to verify anything about this planet, as such you can say or believe anything, as it can not be confirmed or refuted.  You are clueless, but then all are when I am around.

You forgot to answer how the age of the star is known at 2 million years, verify now

CIAO


----------



## hadit (Aug 26, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Do some research. It’s really not that difficult.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 26, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


The above post is not considered scientific verification.  Another fail boy, I hope you aren't in charge of much because you are a sucker.....

You still forgot to tell us how this star is dated at 2 million years old, but then you can't because there is no answer, only supposition


----------



## hadit (Aug 26, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Now you’re just being deliberately obtuse. If you applied the slightest curiosity, you'd know that a star produces different elements as it ages, which can be detected by those spectrometers you didn't know about. This is basic stuff that anyone can understand, yet you are ranting on about it like you clearly do not understand it.

Like I said before, learn something, THEN talk about it. Strike two.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 26, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


No stellar spectrometer data has ever been scientifically verified..   Shit how would one use a spectrometer reading to verify a computer simulation anyway.....

See kid there are as many theories as people looking.


----------



## hadit (Aug 26, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Again with the ignorance. Dude, you really have no clue, do you?  OF COURSE spectrometer readings have been verified. I did it myself in highschool science class by pointing one at a flame of burning sulfer and yup, just as advertised, there was the spectral line precisely where it should be. You point one at a star and see that line, you know sulfur is present, and likewise with other elements. 

You know, you would be more entertaining if you had even a rudimentary understanding of this.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 26, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Wrong verification requires a 450 billion light year trip that has never been made.

Lol you are really a gullible clown


----------



## hadit (Aug 26, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Nothing has ever made a 450 billion light year trip because the universe isn't that big. You're literally just making stuff up, going to sound smart, aren't you?

Here's a hint, it's not working.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 26, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


So nothing was verified.....

The size of the universe outside of the expanded radius is unverified.  The point that I am making is that verification is impossible and that different people reach different conclusions, all are theory not fact.

PS Bye the way since all data gathered is from billions of years in the past, the current size of the expanded universe can not be determined with any accuracy as the rate of accelerated expansion now caused by big galactic magnets outside our universe instead of invisible dark matter that is computer generated by an unseen computer generator........

Drum roll which do you believe.

Lol.

PS I am more concerned what kind of programming was put into the failed Boeing passenger liner that it can not be removed? and reprogrammed. As this is either a good buying op or the beginning of a major decline.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 26, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Actually nothing has ever made a .001 light year trip, or anything over that, which in affirming you agreed with my point

Thanks


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 26, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Spectrometers do not identify colorless gasses.


False, moron.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 26, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Spectrometers do not identify colorless gasses.
> ...


So colorless is a color to you

Okeedokee


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 26, 2019)

Embarrassing.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 26, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Embarrassing.


What color does carbon monoxide show as


----------



## hadit (Aug 26, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Since you're pretending you care more about programming, start threads on that. Maybe you'll actually sound like you know something.


----------



## hadit (Aug 26, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Actually, you're wrong again. You just can't help yourself, can you?  Pluto is almost that far away, so the light reflected from the sun travels almost double that before it gets to us. Regardless, it's clear you know nothing and you're just making up crap. It's too late for you to stop now and salvage anything, so keep dancing. We might laugh, we might ignore you. It doesn't really matter.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 26, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Actually the programming line was referencing the Boeing and was not about programming but about a business topic that went right over your head.

Boeing Stock: Is It A Buy Right Now? This Is What You Need To Know | Investor's Business Daily

https://www.bizjournals.com/wichita...faa-s-certification-flight-of-boeing-737.html

See while you play in make believe outer space with the professors who believe DNA created itself in Darwins magical pond, the World never stops happening.  The newest twist is China backing down to the Don and wanting a trade agreement which could well sell jets to China.

You keep me informed about the distance that no one will ever see, because I will be watching my investments


----------



## Frannie (Aug 26, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Subscribe to read | Financial Times

Let me know about your Pluto stocks...…………………..

Yo you never mentioned how that star from yesterday is known to be 2 million years young?

NYSE: BABA - Google Search

NYSE: TSM - Google Search

aapl - Google Search

See kiddy, the universe that you will never reach is not the goal, but you wait for the new Star Trek, it might matter, keep your eye on that black hole too, I'm gonna keep my eyes in the gym on the hoppin hooters, and yea play the board


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 26, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Embarrassing.
> ...


Do spectometers only measure absorption of visible lght?

Hint: no. The answer is no. Now, just do what you always do....change the subject and ignore your idiotic error.


----------



## hadit (Aug 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Actually, I did tell you, but since you don't understand spectroscopy, it went right over your head. And yes, please do go elsewhere until you learn some things.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 27, 2019)

hadit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



One Number Shows Something Is Fundamentally Wrong with Our Conception of the Universe

None of the numbers match, why? because as I said no one has even the least clue what they are looking at so every week there is a new universe invented.

There's a puzzling mystery going on in the universe. Measurements of the rate of cosmic expansion using different methods keep turning up disagreeing results. The situation has been called a "crisis."

The problem centers on what's known as the Hubble constant. Named for American astronomer Edwin Hubble, this unit describes how fast the universe is expanding at different distances from Earth. Using data from the European Space Agency's (ESA) Planck satellite, scientists estimate the rate to be 46,200 mph per million light-years (or, using cosmologists' units, 67.4 kilometers/second per megaparsec). But calculations using pulsating stars called Cepheids suggest it is 50,400 mph per million light-years (73.4 km/s/Mpc). 

If the first number is right, it means scientists have been measuring distances to faraway objects in the universe wrong for many decades. But if the second is correct, then researchers might have to accept the existence of exotic, new physics. Astronomers, understandably, are pretty worked up about this discrepancy.

What is a layperson supposed to make of this situation? And just how important is this difference, which to outsiders looks minor? In order to get to the bottom of the clash, Live Science called in Barry Madore, an astronomer at the University of Chicago and a member of one of the teams undertaking measurements of the Hubble constant.

The trouble starts with Edwin Hubble himself. Back in 1929, he noticed that more-distant galaxies were moving away from Earth faster than their closer-in counterparts. He found a linear relationship between the distance an object was from our planet and the speed at which it was receding. 

"That means something spooky is going on," Madore told Live Science. "Why would we be the center of the universe? The answer, which is not intuitive, is that [distant objects are] not moving. There's more and more space being created between everything." 

Hubble realized that the universe was expanding, and it seemed to be doing so at a constant rate — hence, the Hubble constant. He measured the value to be about 342,000 miles per hour per million light years (501 km/s/Mpc) — almost 10 times larger than what is currently measured. Over the years, researchers have refined that rate.

Things got weirder in the late 1990s, when two teams of astronomers noticed that distant supernovas were dimmer, and therefore farther away, than expected, said Madore. This indicated that not only was the universe expanding, but it was also accelerating in its expansion. Astronomers named the cause of this mysterious phenomenon dark energy. 

Having accepted that the universe was doing something strange, cosmologists turned to the next obvious task: measuring the acceleration as accurately as possible. By doing this, they hoped to retrace the history and evolution of the cosmos from start to finish.

Madore likened this task to walking into a racetrack and getting a single glimpse of the horses running around the field. From just that bit of information, could somebody deduce where all the horses started and which one of them would win?

That kind of question may sound impossible to answer, but that hasn't stopped scientists from trying. For the last 10 years, the Planck satellite has been measuring the cosmic microwave background, a distant echo of the Big Bang, which provides a snapshot of the infant universe 13 billion years ago. Using the observatory's data, cosmologists could ascertain a number for the Hubble constant with an extraordinarily small degree of uncertainty. 

"It's beautiful," Madore said. But, "it contradicts what people have been doing for the last 30 years," said Madore. 

Over those three decades, astronomers have also been using telescopes to look at distant Cepheids and calculate the Hubble constant. These stars flicker at a constant rate depending on their brightness, so researchers can tell exactly how bright a Cepheid should be based on its pulsations. By looking at how dim the stars actually are, astronomers can calculate a distance to them. But estimates of the Hubble constant using Cepheids don't match the one from Planck.

The discrepancy might look fairly small, but each data point is quite precise and there is no overlap between their uncertainties. The differing sides have pointed fingers at one another, saying that their opponents have included errors throwing off their results, said Madore. 

But, he added, each result also depends on large numbers of assumptions. Going back to the horse-race analogy, Madore likened it to trying to figure out the winner while having to infer which horse will get tired first, which will gain a sudden burst of energy at the end, which will slip a bit on the wet patch of grass from yesterday's rain and many other difficult-to-determine variables. 

If the Cepheids teams are wrong, that means astronomers have been measuring distances in the universe incorrectly this whole time, Madore said. But if Planck is wrong, then it's possible that new and exotic physics would have to be introduced into cosmologists' models of the universe, he added. These models include different dials, such as the number of types of subatomic particles known as neutrinos in existence, and they are used to interpret the satellite's data of the cosmic microwave background. To reconcile the Planck value for the Hubble constant with existing models, some of the dials would have to be tweaked, Madore said, but most physicists aren’t quite willing to do so yet. 

Hoping to provide another data point that could mediate between the two sides, Madore and his colleagues recently looked at the light of red giant stars. These objects reach the same peak brightness at the end of their lives, meaning that, like with the Cepheids, astronomers can look at how dim they appear from Earth to get a good estimate of their distance and, therefore, calculate the Hubble constant.

The results, released in July, provided a number squarely between the two prior measurements: 47,300 mph per million light-years (69.8 km/s/Mpc). And the uncertainty contained enough overlap to potentially agree with Planck's results. 

But researchers aren't popping their champagne corks yet, said Madore. "We wanted to make a tie breaker," he said. "But it didn't say this side or that side is right. It said there was a lot more slop than everybody thought before."

Other teams have weighed in. A group called H0 Lenses in COSMOGRAIL's Wellspring (H0LICOW) is looking at distant bright objects in the early universe called quasars whose light has been gravitationally lensed by massive objects in between us and them. By studying these quasars, the group recently came up with an estimate closer to the astronomers' side. Information from the Laser Interferometer Gravitational-Wave Observatory (LIGO), which looks at gravitational waves from crashing neutron stars, could provide another independent data point. But such calculations are still in their early stages, said Madore, and have yet to reach full maturity. 

For his part, Madore said he thinks the middle number between Planck and the astronomers' value will eventually prevail, though he wouldn't wager too much on that possibility at the moment. But until some conclusion is found, he would like to see researchers' attitudes toned down a bit. 

"A lot of froth has been put on top of this by people who insist they're right," he said. "It's sufficiently important that it needs to be resolved, but it's going to take time."

Well that's a whole lot of words to say, we just don't know...………………..

But you believe that you do.

Delusion


----------

